# JRC 1000 Radar won't power on??



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

Has anyone had problems with a JRC radar 1000 no powering on ? - nothing at all on the screen!

It has power going to it - fuse good, etc. Someone mentioned a possible "jump-start" procedure. I would like to know if it is damaged, or just needs some type of reset!


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

by the way - it is new to me, but I am pushing the standby/off button, as I have read in the manual, as well as watching a friend power his up. Once the display is up, I believe one would then push the transmit/off button to bring up the dome - however my display doesn't show any signs of life!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Have you checked all the wiring for continuity? Are the wires going to the Radome good? Is there an internal fuse to the unit? Many electronic devices have an internal fuse, and if that is blown, the unit won't power up, even if everything else checks out. Does the display have a separate power switch from the radome??


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

I hadn't thought of an internal fuse - only checked the in-line one. I will check in the booklet.
The 12v power goes to the display, and through a multipair power connecter (that also carries Nav+, Nav-, and electronic compass connections, if used - I am only using the power connectors)
A separate multi-pair connector cable goes from the display to the dome, and I redid all of the wire, where it connects to the mast (dome is on mast)

To power on the display, you push the stand-by / off key, and should se some activity on the screen. Then, to power up the dome, you push the transmit / off key, on the display. Even if I had a bad connection from the display to the dome, I should still see something on the display.

I watched a friend power up teh same model, and that is how it worked - Also gives a littkle bleep sound when it powers on - Mine is totally dead.

He mentioned that a few years ago, his wouldn't come on, and a local fisherman, quickly recognized the problem - said it needed to be "jumpstarted" (his terms), pushed a couple of buttons at the same time, or something like that, and it powered up. 
There is no troubleshooting section in the booklet, and I haven't found anything on-line about this issue.

Anyone heard of this before??


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

A few thoughts:
1. Have you actually tested with a voltmeter to insure that you DO have 12V power going to the unit? Could be a corroded connection. Use a probe in the pin plug to verify power is there. 
2. Is there a circuit breaker for the unit that needs to be thrown? Is there anything else on that breaker and if so...does it work.
3. Some radars power on button requires you to HOLD the button down for a few seconds rather than simply push it. Have you tried that?


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

Cam- yes, I have measured the 12V at the power plug, going into the unit. Can't remember exactly - but measured 12. something V.
And yes, I did try holding the button in for a few seconds. When my friend started his radar- same unit - it beeps once and has some activity on the display - mine has nothing.

No breakers - as mentioned above - I do have power to the back of the unit.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

North...well, other than checking the contacts for the plug on your display unit it looks like what you have is in technical terms "a dead unit". There are no user accesible service items so I'd suggest you send the puppy off to JRC or call their tech line:
*SERVICE PHONE: 206-654-5644*

*SERVICE FAX: 206-654-7030*
*Service Technicians* [email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

Cam - Thanks for the contact info. I'll give them a call!


----------



## AdmiralDan (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem with my JRC 1000. Has anyone solved this problem or do these display units just die?


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

when you checked the 'in line' one you mean the 5a fuse that resides in the power cable?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

There is a (3 minute?) warmup time.. sometmes for some reason the contrast gets adjusted.. have you tried to "increase" the contrast during the warmup time? You should see the countdown timer for warm up...


----------



## boatseeker (Jan 9, 2008)

North-easter and anyone else with JRC Radar 1000 problems

I am having the same problem on a unit I salvaged from an abandoned boat. I contacted JRC who told me the main board needs replacing. If you repaired it what action was needed?


----------



## kc7ckc (Jun 22, 2009)

Same here, contacted JRC in Seattle and a new board is $650.00 , so I was told if you really love your jrc 1000?


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

I have got one.
When first powered up, it takes about 90 seconds before the display will show the sweep.
There is a count-down in the centre of the screen.
I cannot remember if it beeps when I first power up. I suspect it does.

Check the power supply. Make sure you are feeding enough volts. Start your engine to improve the voltage supply, if necessary.
.


----------



## Somekindofaviking (Feb 26, 2012)

Keep in mind..
A voltmeter is not always the best tool, troubleshooting 12v systems..
They are sometimes too sensitive for the task..
I have been fooled more than once, by a digital voltmeter..
It will sometimes read 12-13 volt, but there will not be enough amp's to light a 5W light bulb at the socket...
Most Car electricians, uses the oldschool circuit tester with a built in bulb..
For circuit testing i mean..
It is a little different, when testing circuitboards..

I always have one of these lying around... : PICO WIRING 0690PT - Pico Circuit Testers - Overview - SummitRacing.com

Just my thoughts tho...


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

My JRC radar did that . I was quoted $650 for repair. Bought a new radar. Definitely not from the people who gave me the quote ( Victoria Marine electric)


----------

